# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Gamin Rottweiler de bientôt 5 ans (54)

## ~Mirtille~

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Gamin
*Type:* Rottweiler
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Grand
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 9 ans 7 mois 
*N° d'identification:* N°SIRET: 51873263100016
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 54 - Meurthe-et-Moselle
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière depuis : 7 ans 
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 03 83 43 01 48





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Voici Gamin, il a été trouvé errant et n'a jamais été réclamé. Il serait né en Juin 2013 environ. Il est jeune et plein de vie, un vrai Gamin ! 
Ultra calin, voir collant, gluant et pot de colle, avec Gamin, les séances papouille n'ont pas de limites ! Autant dire qu'il a déjà fait chavirer des coeurs au refuge, plusieurs bénévoles en sont déjà raides dingues ! Gamin est en excellente forme physique, je dirais même qu'il est plutôt sportif pour un rottoto ! Les grandes balades ne lui font pas peur et une bénévole est déjà prête à sortir son vélo pour qu'il se dépense d'avantage ! 
il ne tire pas en laisse et connait les ordres de bases.
Gamin s'entend très bien avec les Chiennes. Pour ce qui est des mâles il est très dominant et a tendance à se montrer bagareur.
*Refuge du Mordant
Route de Villey Saint Etienne
54200 VILLEY ST ETIENNE
03 83 43 01 48


*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Gamin est toujours au refuge. 
Il a pris un peu de poids.
Il est très attachant et demande beaucoup d'affection.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Petit up pour Gamin !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Gamin est toujours au refuge.
Très pot de colle, la vie en refuge le pèse, les jours sont longs pour lui. 
Très avenant, il va voir tout le monde, il vient frotter sa grosse tête contre les jambes des personnes qui croisent son regard. 
Un très bon Chien qui aura besoin d'un maitre ferme, car même si Gamin est très gentil, il aime bien profiter de la "trop gentillesse" de certaines personnes

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Gamin attend toujours un foyer

----------


## Vegane7

J'ai créé un FB pour le beau Gamin :

*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

 
*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Merci pour lui Vegane7, j'espère que ça lui portera chance !

Par contre, j'espère que le mot urgence ne va pas faire penser aux gens qu'il risque l'euthanasie car ce ne sera jamais le cas au refuge du mordant

----------


## Vegane7

De rien  :: 
Quand il y a risque d'eutha je le marque en toutes lettres.
Mais je vais changer la formulation si tu préfères, d'autant que c'est un rott et que les gens peuvent en effet mal interpréter le terme "urgence" dans ce cas.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je veux bien merci Vegane7, car je tiens pas à ce que des gens appellent le refuge "en panique" 
surtout qu'il y a tant de vraies urgences, autant que les gens se concentrent d'avantage sur ceux ci si ils veulent faire un sauvetage, ce serait dommage qu'il y ait un grand mouvement pour "rien"

Mais merci encore de lui avoir fait un post, il mérite bien de trouver une famille notre Gamin !

----------


## Vegane7

Ca été corrigé hier  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Alors personne ne s'intéresse à Gamin ? Il est sympa pourtant !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Alors personne ne craque pour notre gentil Gamin ?

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Personne pour notre gamin ?

----------


## aurore27

ptg sur fb

----------


## Vitata

Ce beau Gamin me plait bien ahah, mais..j'ai pas le permis .. je le passe qu'en octobre :'(.

----------


## Vegane7

> J'ai créé un FB pour le beau Gamin :
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
> 
>  
> *


On repartage sur FB pour Gamin !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Merci Vegan ! J'espère que Gamin aura "une touche" car ça commence à faire un petit bout de temps qu'il est au refuge ...

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Gamin est toujours au refuge. 
Il a beaucoup de caractère et aura besoin de maitres fermes. Il aime tester la patiente et l'autorité de ses maitres, à vous de vous montrer plus obstiné que lui ! 
Gamin n'aime pas être manipulé, il ne tolère pas que lui touche les pattes ...
On évitera les enfants.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Aux dernières nouvelles Gamin était toujours au refuge

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mon dieu qu'ils sont beaux !!!! Elle en a de la chance notre Belle ! ::

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## vivibichon

toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Gamin est toujours au refuge

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Gamin est toujours au refuge

----------


## Vegane7

On m'a dit il y a plusieurs mois sur FB (je ne sais plus qui) que Gamin présentait quelques petits pbs de comportement. Qu'en est-il ? Quelles sont ses ententes exactes chiens/chats/enfants ?
Merci !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je ne dirais pas que Gamin a des problèmes de comportements ... Par contre, ce n'est pas un Chien à placer chez n'importe qui, il n'est pas facile.
On pense que son passé n'a pas toujours été rose car à son arrivé il était très méfiant, surtout envers les hommes. 
Gamin connait les ordres de bases, mais il faut se montrer ferme avec lui car sinon il n'écoute rien et ce n'est plus gérable. Il est très affectueux mais en même temps, il n'aime pas trop être trop tripoté ... Lui faire des soins par exemple est quasi impossible. Il a de nombreux endroits où il ne tolère pas être touché, même pour une simple caresse : la tête et les pattes notamment.
Pour ce qui est des autres Chiens, c'est sûre avec les mâles Gamin cherche le conflit, par contre avec les femelles il me semble que ça va mais je reconfirmerai ça demain. 

Il est clair qu'il faudra un foyer sans enfants et des personnes ayant l'habitude des Chiens et n'en n'ayant pas peur. Des personnes patientes avec de la fermeté sans violence.

----------


## arskelad

Toujours personne pour lui ?

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Gamin est toujours au refuge

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour GAMIN !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Gamin est toujours là

----------


## bab

> GAMIN ROTTWEILER NE EN 2013
> 
> Bon chien très affectueux qui mérite d'être entouré par une famille sereine.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Gamin est toujours au refuge.
Il est obeissant et affectueux avec la bénévole qui le promène régulièrement (il baisse même la tête d'un air penaud quand il se fait disputer). Lorsqu'il donne sa confiance, il devient un Chien agréable et obeissant.
Il connait les ordres de bases et ne tire pas en laisse.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Up pour Gamin !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Gamin est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Gamin est toujours à l'adoption.
On recherche pour lui un couple sans enfant ou une personne seule ayant l'habitude des Chiens en général et plus particulièrement aux Chiens ayant du caractère. 
Gamin est un bon Chien dans le fond, il aime les papouilles quand elles viennent de la part d'une personne qu'il connait bien et apprécie. Il sait se montrer obeissant et sage si l'on se montre ferme et non violent avec lui.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Gamin est toujours au refuge

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour GAMIN !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Merci pour lui  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up pour Gamin

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Gamin va bientot avoir 5 ans, cela fait un peu plus de deux ans qu'il est au refuge.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up pour Gamin

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je remonte pour Gamin

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## bab

> GAMIN ROTTWEILER NE EN 2013
> 
>  Bon chien très affectueux qui mérite d'être entouré par une famille sereine.

----------


## France34

Toujours au refuge , GAMIN  ?

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

Qui a des nouvelles de GAMIN ?

----------


## Vegane7

> On repartage sur FB pour GAMIN !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


UP !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------

